# network engineering jobs



## csk101 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi guys,
i am working as a network engineer in uk and hoping to move to canada soon.
just give me some brief idea about IT jobs in canada and places like toronto, alberta and other cities...........
thx
csk


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Csk

Hope this helps...

Computer engineers (except software engineers and designers) research, plan, design, develop, modify, evaluate and integrate computer and telecommunications hardware and related equipment, and information and communication system networks including mainframe systems, local and wide area networks, fibre-optic networks, wireless communication networks, Intranets, the Internet and other data communications systems. They are employed by computer and telecommunication hardware manufacturers, by engineering, manufacturing and telecommunications firms, in information technology consulting firms, by governmental, educational and research institutions and in information technology units throughout the private and public sectors. 


Can I immigrate to Canada to work in this occupation?
You may be eligible to apply as a federal skilled worker if you have an arranged offer of permanent employment from a Canadian employer, or if you have been living legally in Canada for one year as an international student or temporary foreign worker. Find out more about who is eligible to apply in the Federal skilled worker section.

The occupation ( Engineer ) requires certification in the province or territory: Ontario 
Contact Information 
Address: Professional Engineers Ontario
25 Sheppard Avenue West, Suite 1000
Toronto, Ontario
M2N 6S9

Tel : 416-224-1100 or 1-800-339-3716 
Fax : 416-224-8168 or 1-800-268-0496 
Website : Professional Engineers Ontario: Welcome to PEO's website 
Other Contact Information : Information for internationally trained individuals is available on the Ontario Ministry of Citizenship and Immigration website. View a detailed profile of information for engineers. 

Outlook to 2009 
Your work prospects will continue to be FAIR because:
Enrolment in the fields of study related to this occupation has increased considerably. This will likely result in a very significant number of graduates over the next few years and could lead to a decrease in employment opportunities. The employment growth rate will likely be above average. 

Although the retirement rate will likely be average, the number of retiring workers should contribute to job openings. 

The number of job seekers will likely exceed the number of job openings. 

Good luck Louise


----------



## csk101 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi loise..........
thanks alot for the reply... i have a valid skilled work permit.so working visa is not a problem.just wondering weather i can find a job in cities like toronto..
and if you have some time pls give me some advice abt cities lke toronto,alberta etc..........
because i would like to settle dawn somewhere i can buy a house and calm.........
thanks you so much for your early reply
csk


----------



## davidvanr (Jul 13, 2009)

*network engineering vacancies in Switerzalnd*

Hello,

The best place to check vacancies for top network engineering jobs in Switzerland is on QUAL.ch -- it's an elite recruitment website with lots of IT jobs and only top companies are allowed to advertise on it.

I'm a network engineer myself and keep an eye on the job vacancies there.


----------

